# How to keep a birdie warm when the air conditioning is on?



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone  This my first real post so forgive me if I make any mistakes here or there.

About 4 weeks ago Bob, my white faced lutino:wf lutino:, hasn't been feeling too well and I noticed sticky feathers on her face and I thought it was vomit. So I took her to the vet and she said that Bob had a cold and a runny nose and a bit trouble breathing. So she gave me anti antibiotics and I have to give it orally twice a day.I went again this past friday and the vet said Bob is doing better  and I only need to give her the medicine once a day.

So heres my problem. The Vet said the cold happened because it was too cold due to air conditioning. The past couple of weeks has been SOOO hot. Like my face is melting lol. But how should I keep my birdies warm? Whats the ideal temperature for them? Any ideas/tips? I feel bad she got sick because of me


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i haven't got heaps of ideas sorry  but i was thinking, you could make sure they're out of the draft - so there's no air blowing directly on them. you could maybe cover the back and a side of their cage with a sheet\blanket to insulate them? what temperature are you cooling to? in the summer i cool my house to 20 and they're fine...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would recommend keeping the temperature somewhere between 73 and 83 degrees Fahrenheit. My birds live in a room that averages about 83 degrees in the summer and about 76 degrees during the (very mild) winter. 

As another said, make sure your bird isn't in the route of a draft. I've never heard of an AC causing bird illness, so it's possible your bird just had a respiratory disease from other causes.


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

ok thank you for the tips  I've been covering the cage with their blankets on the three sides of the cage so they don't get chilly or any drafts. So far so good. I took them out and their feet weren't as chilly anymore.

And I thought it was also weird that the vet said it could be making them sick. So i just assumed she was sick before but everythings ok now. Bob is on medication and shes doing better


----------

